# Miniature zebu ? Does anyone know anything?



## mycowLilly (Jul 17, 2008)

I found a Miniature zebu in Phoenix... that is a few weeks old as a bottle calf...

Lilly is still mourning our loss today... so I thought I'd look around. Does anyone know anything about this breed? It's a little bull... looking to eventually breed him with Lilly and then likely would castrate him... if I can't find any AI services for her here. 

They are asking $500... is that a good price? It's REALLY more then I can afford ... but I am just curious.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Not trying to sound ornery, but to me mini-zebu equals "mini-brahman that doesn't have much purpose except for novelty". I've not found or heard anything special they are bred for whether it be meat or milk. I must say though, it's your dime, and since you live in America you're free to buy him if you want to. Once again, not trying to sound mean, just my opinion.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Waste of money!!!!! 

As Francis stated this is a pure novelty and has not practical purpose. Five Hundred dollars can buy a couple of nice holstein calves.

Jim


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

They can be used but don't do as well as a breed bred to do a job.
My mini-zebu cow gives my 2 quarts of VERY cream rich milk and feeds her calf. Last years calf hanging weight was 159 lbs at 12 months. So it is fine for us since we have little land. but if you have a family and use a good bit of milk and meat it would be better to find a dairy and find out about getting her AI. You should have a county AG extension office and they should know a AI tech or a someone with a tank. getting her bred by a top bull (easly done with AI) your calf might be worth some $$ that you could keep or sell to pay for mom's feed. 2 birds one stone. milk and meat or $$ for feed.


----------



## mycowLilly (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you all SO much... I've never heard of the breed... and am new to the cow thing... and like I said in my first post... can't afford it anyway! Lots of great info... thank you again!


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

I LOVE LOVE them but it is because I love zebu not because they are the best for homesteading. I think the best is a jersey and had I known that there was a Jersey dairy only 13 miles away I most likely would have gone that way but we had just moved here and I didn't know...

this is my cow









my bull at almost 2 years. He is small (32 inches behind the hump)but ALL BULL!! it takes two to move him. leads on both sides of his halter pulled tight between us so he can't get to us but he would kill you in a heartbeat.








this year calf click on pic for video clip


----------



## Onthebit (Dec 3, 2008)

tailwagging said:


> my bull at almost 2 years. He is small (32 inches behind the hump)but ALL BULL!! it takes two to move him. leads on both sides of his halter pulled tight between us so he can't get to us but he would kill you in a heartbeat.


Sounds like something everyone should have around!:stars:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I trim the feet of a few for a client who has horses too, she has them in her petting zoo..hers are quite friendly, but all they do is get pets for a living.


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

Like most have said...... Waste of money!


Justin


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Onthebit said:


> Sounds like something everyone should have around!:stars:


Well he is good for us. both me and my hubby has dealt with very large very aggressive dairy bulls at the diaries we work at. This bull is only about 240 lbs so he is small enough for us to easily contained, can breed my cow and I will never become lazy about watching out for him like I might with a more friendly bull. He is like having a mean buck. A bull is a bull is a bull no matter how small and cute, people NEED to know this.


----------

